# Weekend Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I a few items for folks at work again. Yesterday I did 4 Boston Butts and today I did 2 packer briskets, 2 fatties, a pastrami, a rack of spares and a drunken chicken. Pic Heavy Warning!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

looking GREAT as always paymaster!!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

*WoW*


----------

